# Holly



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Well Holly, would have been your 16th birthday today had you been able to win your last battle. I know you didn't like opening presents and you would always stand back until Ginny or Ralph had opened them for you before you carted them off to your bed.

Hope you're having fun at the bridge, chasing the squirrels and bunnies with Ginny, Ralph and Kelly, wish we could have just one more cuddle, one more kiss, but you know that I think of you all everyday.

"Many will walk in and out of our lives, but only true friends leave pawprints on our hearts"

Happy Birthday Holly, love you, miss you, you have no more pain so run freely again and sleep softly and safely baby

Mum and Dad


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your losses. They bring such love and joy into our lives it is hard to handle them being gone.

Happy Birthday Holly. I hope you get everything you want.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss...Happy Birthday Holly


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Holly
hope you get all you want for your birthday 
while you wait there at the bridge


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Special times are so hard without our furbabies.

Happy Birthday Holly!! I am sure my Holly is helping her celebrate. She always loved a party!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Holly

Happy Birthday, Dear Girl, and run free at the Bridge and give my love to all of our dogs and cats that are up there!

Goldensmum: So sorry for your losses.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLY, I know you are having fun with everybody at the Bridge!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy birthday Holly you sound just like my old Meg she would let Sadie open the parcel then take it.
Hope you had a good party at the bridge


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Holly -


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Holly!! I know they are having a big party for you at the bridge. These anniversaries are so hard and I hope you can celebrate her birthday with some happy memories during this sad day.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Holly. Running free, happy and young once again.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Happy birthday sweet Holly. I know your mom misses you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Goldensmum, these anniversaries are bittersweet aren't they? I'm sorry for your loss of Holly. Holly, please send your Mom a special sign today, please?


----------

